# table saw base plans



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I've been looking for a decent jointer for months, I'm on a tight budget. I found this antique Delta combo unit. I'm almost done restoring it. I want to separate the jointer from the table saw. All I have is a $100 Ryobi saw. I think this old one is better. I could use some idea's on what kind of base to build for the jointer and the table saw. I guess I could just build a box. I want to be able to add a table extender to the saw. I'd like to use maybe some nice plywood.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

here is the saw top the top alone weighs 100lbs the whole saw is close to 200lbs.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

this is the bottom of the saw


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

here's the router I'll be done cleaning it up tomorow. The saw was every bit as bad.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

That "router" looks like a jointer to me:yes:


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

Thats a joiner not a router:blink: :laughing: I have used a saw only modle like that before, even the same base legs just smaller table. 
The whole table tilts right? Its nice because it keeps the work agains the fence with gravity, but the hight adjustment need a motor itself it's so slow:laughing: Is it an 8" or 10"?


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

Try flipping the saw to the side wherethe joiner is now and use the same slot that the drive belt is in now that will give you a wide stable base that is still only as wide as the rails. If the dust colloctor on the saw is a shoot out the back like the one I had that should work well. For the jointer a box base would work fine just allow for the shaving:thumbsup:


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I fixed it. I had router on my mind. Just before I got jointer/saw, I was hunting down plans for a router table. It's a ten" blade. While I was working on the saw I attached my drill to the up/down shaft. It zipped it right up and down. It would be nice moterized. The whole table does tilt.I can't believe the blades on the jointer are still very sharp. It has a 3/4 horse motor now for both. I'll have to buy a motor for one of them. I was thinking about maybe getting 1.5 horse for the saw? I can't read the rpm on the motor.


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

We replaced the motor with a 1.5hp baldor on ours and it worked great. Use a 3450 rpm motor but you should get the right size pullies the one one the motor now looks a little big. Also get a segmented drive belt they really help cut down on vebration and make it easy to install :thumbsup: on a custom tool like that


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

bigredc said:


> I fixed it. I had router on my mind. Just before I got jointer/saw, I was hunting down plans for a router table. It's a ten" blade. While I was working on the saw I attached my drill to the up/down shaft. It zipped it right up and down. It would be nice moterized. The whole table does tilt.I can't believe the blades on the jointer are still very sharp. It has a 3/4 horse motor now for both. I'll have to buy a motor for one of them. I was thinking about maybe getting 1.5 horse for the saw? I can't read the rpm on the motor.


Where are you?? I've got a motor off an old Craftsman....... I Tried saving it but some of the parts were to far gone.......... motor does run....... I'll Check the HP sometime tonight.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm 40 miles east of Philly. The guy I got the saw from buy's up lot's of machinery. I'll bet he had 100 used motors. He said he would sell me one for $50. I was wondering how I was going to figure out RPM. I knew it wanted to be in the 3500 range. Kingfisher can you measure you pullies and I will match that. Do you have the same saw? Do you like it. I bought this unit mostly for the jointer. I figured the saw was better than the Ryobi I have now. The same guy said he could get me a good saw in the $200-$300 range if I wanted to wait.I don't know that I need anything better? It's just a hobby. Any thoughts?


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Are any of you familiar with the jointer. If quality was based on weight I'd have one hell of a jointer. These things could 
survive an atomic bomb.


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

The saw is still with my old boss in SC. I used the heck out of that thing for 8 years and its still going strong. With a good motor and good fence its a great saw the tilting table can help you most of the time but can be a problem too. It was very nice cutter with with a 1.5 hp motor. Pully wise if you get a 3450 motor you want the pullied to both be the same size. Get the smallest you can find and use the seggemented belt. You need a small pully or it will rubb on the bottom of the table when you lower it to raise the blade. We had 3 saws that one, a 8" old delta, and a 10" portable dewalt. That helped with the tilting table problems. We got that saw after we were on a job 120 miles from home and someone stole our portable makita 10". Boss found it that mornig in the classifed ad only about 2 mile away and bought it. They never stole that one:laughing: Like you said they weight a ton:laughing:


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I got a used 2 HP 3450 motor. I'm finised cleaning up the jointer. I'm going to build a base for it also.


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

Great job cleaning every thing up that looks nice:thumbsup:


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks. That's the kind of stuff I'm good at. I touched it up again to get my dirty finger prints off. Woodworking is another story. I've been wanting to set up a wood shop for literaly 20 years. I never had the time an money. I picked up some 1" MDF to built my saw base. The saw is maybe 150 lbs. the 3 HP motor is like 80lbs. and now 1" MDF. This thing is gona tip the scale at over 250 lbs. I found this great Machine Co. that's been around since 1884. They sell new and buy up old giant stuff. They had a used DEWALT radial arm saw with a 20" blade. The table was about 8'X5'. I spent about an hour just looking at these huge machines.


----------

